# *NEED OCEANWALK-Daytona Bch-2Br Nov23-30**



## TIMESHARE-HO (Oct 31, 2013)

**NEED 2BR UNIT NOV 23-30 @ WYNDAM OCEAN WALK **

PLEASE HELP!!  

CALL 904-403-7019


----------



## chapjim (Nov 16, 2013)

I've got Ocean Boulevard from 11/23-11/29.  Is that close enough?

No, I didn't think so!

But, at least, I bumped you to the top of the list.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 16, 2013)

Did you check ebay?

I just checked for you and found a seller - (not me by the way) with a 3 bedroom Ocean Walk Daytona for Nov. 24-30 with a BIN price $949 or best offer.  cut and paste ebay Item # 121211544501 (to view) If you  think that might work? 

Cynthia T.


----------

